# leopard gecko genetics help



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

hi everyone i would like to know.... What would i get if i bred a normal leopard gecko with a blazing blizzard???


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

all normal looking leos with 1 copy of each gene, as recessive both genes require 2 copies to be visual.

Blazing Blizzard = Blizzard + Albino 

Normal Het Blizzard & Albino.


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

Slurm said:


> all normal looking leos with 1 copy of each gene, as recessive both genes require 2 copies to be visual.
> 
> Blazing Blizzard = Blizzard + Albino
> 
> Normal Het Blizzard & Albino.


ok cheers for that what would i be best breeding my blizzard with do you reckon cheers


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you want any decent results in the first generation of breeding along the Blizzard lines, then you`d need to put it to something that carried the Blizzard gene, so either a full, 2 copy, homozygous Blizzard, or anything that was `het Blizzard` (carrying 1 copy, in this instance a recessive so none visual).


----------

